# Smart Phone?????



## RJSakowski (Aug 10, 2018)

Within the past few weeks, my LG6 cell phone has been asking me to dial the ten digit number when dialing another number within my area code and when I am within my area code.  Is it just my phone or are others experiencing the same thing?

I called US Cellular and was told that this was an FCC rule effective about a year ago but no one else that I know has this issue, including my wife whose phone is on my account.

If my phone is smart enough to know what I would like for breakfast, it should be smart enough to figure out that if I am dialing a number sans area code and I am within my area code, the number is in my area code.


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 10, 2018)

Area codes don't work like that anymore. There are a lot of areas where the area codes "overlap", so there's no way to know which to call if you don't specify. In my area, you can't dial with 7 digits anymore, from any phone. The phone network just can't know what you mean. Even if your area doesn't have that, it makes sense that newer smart phones or software updates would stop allowing 7 digit dialing. Just store numbers in the phone with the area code.


----------



## Mystery2 (Aug 14, 2018)

Gosh , I've had to dial the area code for locals calls for so long now I can't even remember how long it's actually been  ,    more then 15 years now and I'd even guess its been well over twenty


----------



## kvt (Aug 14, 2018)

Here in SA,  we have to dial all 10 as we have multiple area codes for SA area.   Use to be easy,   
Remember  the old party lines,  fireside 73   etc for numbers,   And when you could actually get a real operator (without having to pay extra)


----------



## Janderso (Oct 24, 2018)

I remember, "Mulberry 6-2478"
If I recall, the "M" for Mulberry would be 6-6-2478"
Those were the days, plus the added benefit of the rotary dial!


----------



## mcostello (Oct 25, 2018)

Have a rotary phone in the kitchen and told the Gkids to dial out. They could not figure out how it worked.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2018)

mcostello said:


> Have a rotary phone in the kitchen and told the Gkids to dial out. They could not figure out how it worked.



That's funny.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 25, 2018)

Ever try to use a rotary payphone when it was -25F outside?  Sometimes progress is a good thing!


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 22, 2018)

When I was a kid we only had 5 numbers in our dial outs.
No zip codes and only a box number no street address...


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 22, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> When I was a kid we only had 5 numbers in our dial outs.
> No zip codes and only a box number no street address...


You had numbers?!? We got our first phone when I was a teenager.  No dial; you would turn a crank to ring for the operator and she would put through the call for you.  The line was a party line and each phone on the line had a series of long and short rings to alert you that there was an incoming call.  The phone was off limits for us kids.  We were told the phone was only for emergencies.


----------

